
Ask HN: Leave job in covid19-times to start new business - manucorporat
Hello! I started working a side project 5 months ago, it was just for fun, motivated by a serious injury in my ankle. Today I see it could become a good profitable company. In any other circumstances I am pretty sure I would leave my job and give it a try.<p>However, this Covid19 global crisis might be changing everything, I am worried of leaving a good job, that pays well every month, and later having problems to find a job just as good.<p>I am 26, no kids.<p>What would you do?
======
billconan
maybe validate your idea first. Do some user study to be sure

~~~
manucorporat
I have talked with couple of companies, and they are willing to pay, I would
say there are good chances this could work, now the question is, even if you
validated the idea, would you wait and see what happens with the current
crisis? or you would just do it?

That's my dilemma:)

